# Herbalcom.com



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

Just came across this website looking for cheaper tapioca and they have thousands of herbs for good prices here's the link.  I haven't ordered yet but if anyone has let me know how it went! 8) 

Herbalcom


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

So I ordered from these guys they only charge for handling and their shipping is free!!!! Handling is 6.75 not to bad.. and they have clays for 1 pound way cheaper then i've seen on any website for ounces half the time.. they had french green clay for one pound as low as 4.50 USD!!!  :shock:


----------

